# New grinder



## Kyle548

So I went from this










To this


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice one - are you enjoying better shots as a result?


----------



## Spazbarista

Noticed any difference?

P.s. the Cimbali looks classy


----------



## Kyle548

It's hard to say yet as I'm still trying to dial it in.

I think the quality of the grinds is something else compared to the Innova, very fluffy and uniform.

The first shot I pulled (I'm using 3 week old Monsoon Malabar from rave, 16g into a 15g VST) pulled about 27g and was not far from the best I pulled with the Innova (16g > 16g @ 25s) and was about 50% crema. I was actually afraid I would have to stop the shot as my Illy demi was about to overflow.

I would say the numbers on the front are a great help dialing it in though and the adjustment mechanism once turned stays very turned. There is a very reassuring clunk for every 1 turn you make.

Retention is minimal, the chute holds about 5g, but with a good brushing and some pulsing, you can get pretty much all of it out and the doser sweeps very clean, minus some grinds which just need a bit of a brush.

I would say grinds prep time has decreased a little as the grinds are so fluffy you only really need to rub the basket a little once you dose into it; no WDT.


----------



## Spazbarista

The Innova is an MC2 essentially, I think, and these are a shit when it comes to clumping...even with a Doser. I'm not surprised you've noticed a difference.


----------



## Kyle548

I'll see if I can get a photo of a shot.

My phone is ruined though, so I can't do a video of the pour unfortunately.


----------



## Kyle548

Anyone got any tips for clearing the chute?


----------



## GS11

Looking good kyle, nice piece of kit:good:

Hope you have the magnum dialed in nicely in time for tonight's latte art challenge, as I know what it's like working under pressure with new equipment


----------



## Spazbarista

Kyle548 said:


> Anyone got any tips for clearing the chute?


I have a plastic baby spoon. Lift lid off Doser, quick flick out of grinds. If I'm feeling really anal I might give the motor a one second razz just to chuck out what is on the burrs.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I bought a small thin paint brush from wilkinsons and chopped the handle down ....


----------



## Kyle548

I just bought these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-3-5-10-15-20-30-50-Soldering-GLUE-Flux-Brushes-CRAFTS-METAL-WORK-COMPUTER-New-/261229278710?pt=UK_Baby_BabyFeedingUtensils_EH&var=&hash=item3cd27a75f6

Hopefully I can bend them and put them down the chute.

I'm quite anal about getting as many grinds out as I can.


----------



## coffeechap

the lens hood with a litd on it will blow the chute clear of coffee you should only need a brush for the doser


----------



## Kyle548

coffeechap said:


> the lens hood with a litd on it will blow the chute clear of coffee you should only need a brush for the doser


Yes, I have mastered the lens hood now.

Still leaves a little in the chute, its negligible.


----------



## Spazbarista

Lens hood with a lid?


----------



## coffeechap

I will show you this on your mini if you are interested, it iliminates retention in the exit chute


----------



## Spazbarista

Ah thanks sounds interesting


----------



## shaun1

Expobarista said:


> Lens hood with a lid?


Works very well!


----------



## Kyle548

shaun1 said:


> Works very well!
> View attachment 4335


How do I get the top cover off and where did you get that lid?


----------



## Spazbarista

A quick google and I've just seen coffeechap's YouTube vid.

Also seen him grinding wood


----------



## shaun1

If you undo the three screws holding the numbered dial and remove it you should see two or three (can't quite remember!) small allen bolts holding the top cover. The lid as i remember came from an old glass spaghetti jar which we got in Tesco's years ago!


----------



## GS11

Magnum seems to have a very impressive dial:good:


----------



## Kyle548

shaun1 said:


> If you undo the three screws holding the numbered dial and remove it you should see two or three (can't quite remember!) small allen bolts holding the top cover. The lid as i remember came from an old glass spaghetti jar which we got in Tesco's years ago!


Need to remove the worm screw, but I can't see how.


----------



## shaun1

Sorry Kyle. Yes if you rotate the worm screw there should be a tiny allen grub screw. loosen the grub screw but don't unscrew it. then the spindle will pull out. the worm drive can then be lifted out.


----------



## Kyle548

shaun1 said:


> Sorry Kyle. Yes if you rotate the worm screw there should be a tiny allen grub screw. loosen the grub screw but don't unscrew it. then the spindle will pull out. the worm drive can then be lifted out.


Done it.

Really want that lid though, looks great.


----------



## shaun1

Thankyou Kyle. I was just lucky with the lid and mrs shaun1 lost a spaghetti jar!

I'm sure others have done this mod and can suggest something to use.


----------



## Kyle548

shaun1 said:


> Thankyou Kyle. I was just lucky with the lid and mrs shaun1 lost a spaghetti jar!
> 
> I'm sure others have done this mod and can suggest something to use.


I'll have a look in town later to see if I can find anything.

Can you measure the dia of it for me?


----------



## shaun1

Kyle548 said:


> I'll have a look in town later to see if I can find anything.
> 
> Can you measure the dia of it for me?


My lens hood measures 104mm OD and the lid measures 105mm ID so its a very snug fit (the tighter the fit the more air pressure down the grind path)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kyle548

Kyle548 said:


> I'll have a look in town later to see if I can find anything.
> 
> Can you measure the dia of it for me?





shaun1 said:


> If you undo the three screws holding the numbered dial and remove it you should see two or three (can't quite remember!) small allen bolts holding the top cover. The lid as i remember came from an old glass spaghetti jar which we got in Tesco's years ago!


Im browsing the tescos site for it now.


----------



## Charliej

Scented candles in tins are a great source of this type of lid, also maybe the metal lid from an old Illy or L-word can?


----------



## shaun1

The lid off my Heavenly water tank fits perfectly but that maybe an expensive option!









Illy can lid was to small but the plastic top off a Costa can fits but maybe alittle too tight.


----------



## Kyle548

Kyle548 said:


> I'll have a look in town later to see if I can find anything.
> 
> Can you measure the dia of it for me?





shaun1 said:


> The lid off my Heavenly water tank fits perfectly but that maybe an expensive option!
> 
> View attachment 4336


seems like a good good reason to buy a heavenly.


----------



## adz

Nice. I used your old grinder for the first time this morning. Need to work on my pulls with the new basket you sent but already tastes loads nicer


----------



## Kyle548

Does your tamper fit it?



adz said:


> Nice. I used your old grinder for the first time this morning. Need to work on my pulls with the new basket you sent but already tastes loads nicer


----------



## Kyle548

The new made by knock grinder?


----------



## coffeechap

I quite like that lid dude


----------



## Kyle548

It's from a "coffee" jar I saw while I was in asda picking up some stuff for pie baking.


----------



## shaun1

Nice one Kyle.


----------



## coffeechap

You guys should start a little magnum pi club he he


----------



## Kyle548

coffeechap said:


> You guys should start a little magnum pi club he he


Maybe magnums will become the new thing after L1s.


----------



## coffeechap

They certainly represent fantastic value for money used!!


----------



## Kyle548

shaun1 said:


> Nice one Kyle.


Is it just me or do very small changes of the gear equate to massive changes in pour speed?

I find that just one turn can make upto 10 seconds so dialing in is becoming something of an art.

I do really like the worm drive on this though, the dial is very easy to read and the drive makes a very solid tactile click every 3 or 4 turns. It's kind of like a stepped grinder with micro adjustments.


----------



## shaun1

Kyle548 said:


> Is it just me or do very small changes of the gear equate to massive changes in pour speed?
> 
> I find that just one turn can make upto 10 seconds so dialing in is becoming something of an ar
> 
> I do really like the worm drive on this though, the dial is very easy to read and the drive makes a very solid tactile click every 3 or 4 turns. It's kind of like a stepped grinder with micro adjustments.


No not just you! I also find only needs very very small adjustments. Mind you it doesn't help when you have 3 different blends on the go:eek:

I don't get any sort of click on mine. Are these grinders stepped or stepless? My Cimbali Max is definitely stepped as i turn the adjuster it clicks into place every half turn but on my Magnum the adjustment is infinite.(as in never clicks into place)


----------



## Kyle548

shaun1 said:


> I don't get any sort of click on mine. Are these grinders stepped or stepless? My Cimbali Max is definitely stepped as i turn the adjuster it clicks into place every half turn but on my Magnum the adjustment is infinite.(as in never clicks into place)


It's stepless but as I turn the adjuster there is tactile feedback every 2 or 3 turns so it sort of feels like there are steps.

Kind of like there are steps, but I can stop the wheel at any point, even between them.....

It's hard to describe....


----------



## El carajillo

Is there some "backlash" =free play in the adjustment mechanism, this could account for larger variations in pour time.It could be the "click" you are sensing is the free play backwards and forwards. Try holding the large adjuster and winding the worm gear, see if you can sense any free play.


----------



## coffeechap

I don't think this is the case, they have a click every few adjustments, but are technically step less.


----------



## Kyle548

El carajillo said:


> Is there some "backlash" =free play in the adjustment mechanism, this could account for larger variations in pour time.It could be the "click" you are sensing is the free play backwards and forwards. Try holding the large adjuster and winding the worm gear, see if you can sense any free play.


The adjuster is tight the whole turn, it just clicks every so many turns, roughly a half number on the dial.

So, turn to 5, click, turn the knob 3 times; 5.50; click, turn the knob 3 times; 6; click.

between 5 and 5.5 there can be about 5g of difference in output.

I noticed at 5 I can get about 15g in 25s and at 6 I can get about 30g in the same time.


----------



## shaun1

I get a small amount of free play on mine. Kyle if you can move the numbered dial back and forth this is "free play". I find when using the grinder in this stripped down state when turning it on the initial start up can actually adjust the burrs on its own! I overcome this by holding the adjustment knob just when switching on.

And still definitely no click on mine,not ever. Maybe its a little tired!


----------



## Kyle548

shaun1 said:


> I get a small amount of free play on mine. Kyle if you can move the numbered dial back and forth this is "free play". I find when using the grinder in this stripped down state when turning it on the initial start up can actually adjust the burrs on its own! I overcome this by holding the adjustment knob just when switching on.
> 
> And still definitely no click on mine,not ever. Maybe its a little tired!


not a a click, but a locking into place feeling.

There is the tiniest bit of movement, I can rock the dial back and forth, but I don't think I get any movement turning the thing on.


----------



## shaun1

Kyle548 said:


> not a a click, but a locking into place feeling.
> 
> There is the tiniest bit of movement, I can rock the dial back and forth, but I don't think I get any movement turning the thing on.


I get movement when loaded with 36gms of beans(thats why i hold the adjuster) but none when switching on empty.So maybe worth a check next time you grind for a shot. But for all that i still really like my beast!


----------



## Kyle548

shaun1 said:


> I get movement when loaded with 36gms of beans(thats why i hold the adjuster) but none when switching on empty.So maybe worth a check next time you grind for a shot. But for all that i still really like my beast!


I'll try checking when I grind next time.

I still haven't got it dialled in perfectly yet though.


----------

